

The Man Who Preserved Decades of NBA History - kanamekun
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/meet-the-man-who-preserved-decades-of-nba-history/

======
jl6
What a legend. I love reading about works of obsession and solo perseverance
over time.

~~~
vijayr
I remember reading a similar story about the person who created IMDB - for a
long time, he was updating the site by himself, before it was sold. I can't
find the link though.

There was another person who wrote hundreds of webcam drivers, for Linux -
[http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1047633/one-
writes-...](http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1047633/one-writes-linux-
drivers-235-usb-webcams)

------
coldcode
Sometimes the best computer is human brain.

